# First squirrel of this season.



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Harvested yesterday with a slingshot made by a friend of mine of laminated 1/2 inch Birch plywood core with 1/2 inch walnut scales and oak pins. Fit and finish is superb. This slingshot is super comfortable and I am very accurate with it. It is a repro of a slingshot made by Madison Parker called a Thud, that my friend owns, however this slingshot was made a tad smaller than his Thud, for a custom fit. This may be the best big tube slingshot I've ever owned and shot. I banded it up with black Theraband tubes which I like a lot. They propel 5/8 inch steel balls and 58 cal lead balls very well. Happy trails


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice one. Lovely catty. Been wanting to buy a madison parker myself but its a little pricey for what i will use it for


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shot where in fl are you?


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

NIce catty and nice kill


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice ss, and congrats on the first kill of the season.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Should be tasty.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. In a couple weeks a friend of mine and I are joining Madison Parker in Marianna Florida for a weekend slingshot hunt. I will be shooting this slingshot using 5/8 inch steel ball ammo, along with my Thunder model, by Madison Parker, which I am really liking lately; shooting 1/2 inch steel balls.

ghost8541: I'm located in central Florida in Lake Helen.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

nice shot and nice looking catty


----------

